# boykin spaniel CMHT'S Tucker



## spivc (Sep 30, 2008)

what you think he is a great dog


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Sep 30, 2008)

I love Boykins, my paw-in-law has one.  Great lookin dog.


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a good friend that has a boykin, My buddy shoots traditional archery and has never lost an arrow. He just tells is dog , "Find the Arrow"  and he does and brings it to him.


----------



## Esylivin (Sep 30, 2008)

Tucker looks like a fine pup.  How old?  I see ya working with the e-coller.  How's it going?


----------



## spivc (Sep 30, 2008)

*tucker*

mainly using the beep on the collar it works fantastic tucker is about 5 mths old and it loving the water and field training going to send him to college in a few weeks


----------



## hogdawg (Sep 30, 2008)

He looks like a big boy for 5 months.  Good luck with his training


----------



## spivc (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks he is spoiled rotten


----------



## Esylivin (Sep 30, 2008)

Who you sending him too?  5 months, how's his teething?  Make the commitment to the training and there will be a lot of fun in your future.


----------



## spivc (Sep 30, 2008)

a guy that comes to vienna ga for a few mths ayear he trained my friends dogs and there are no joke actually the parents of my puppy i think his first name is bobby


----------



## bradleyd (Sep 30, 2008)

*tucker*

that is a good looking pup you have


----------



## spivc (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks he has been a great puppy so far


----------



## stravis (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you talking about Sharp Retrievers? I was thinking of sending my lab to them next year. You'll have to let me know how it works out. How much does he charge, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## spivc (Oct 1, 2008)

ill let you know not sure yet if this is the same place my training partner has been in contact with them ill see today


----------



## spivc (Oct 1, 2008)

bill thompson blue spring kennels


----------



## littletime (Oct 2, 2008)

Dog looks great. we need to meet up and work them together.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like a good pup, Looks like my old dog!! long legged, medium wavy, brings back memories!!!


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Oct 2, 2008)

Good looking pup, Ace, our Boykin,is at Just Ducky Kennels and is doing very well!  He is 4 months rite now!
Retrieving dummys Land





And water


----------



## huntaboykin (Oct 2, 2008)

My 1 y/o     gotta love the boykins!!! That's some good looking dogs yall got!!!!


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Oct 4, 2008)

Thats a pretty dog Huntaboykin!  What type of vest do you have on your dog, is that a custom job?  She looks small in that pic and ppl were wondering on here, so was i, about the type vest that would fit the boykins!  Thanks for the info and again, shes a very pretty pup!


----------



## huntaboykin (Oct 4, 2008)

*dog vest*

I bought that on off e-bay they said it was an avery 3mm small. The tag's were torn out? I have a 5mm red head med it the deluxe model or something, and i'm gunna have to do something about the neck.. The vest fits good around the mid section but real loose around the neck.  She weight 30lb...

Thanks


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Oct 4, 2008)

huntaboykin said:


> I bought that on off e-bay they said it was an avery 3mm small. The tag's were torn out? I have a 5mm red head med it the deluxe model or something, and i'm gunna have to do something about the neck.. The vest fits good around the mid section but real loose around the neck.  She weight 30lb...
> 
> Thanks



Kool thanks for the info!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 6, 2008)

thats a good lookin pup he looks big for his age...


----------



## littletime (Oct 7, 2008)

I found a 5 mm with the chest protector for forty bucks at uglydoghunting.com


----------



## littletime (Oct 7, 2008)

Small


----------

